# Help me decide on a wheel brush



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I've narrowed down my choices to the following 3:

EZ detail wheel bush (as you'd expect)
Vikan flexible wheel rim brush
Meguiar's ultra safe wheel spoke brush

EZ detail certainly looks the most user friendly, but i'm not sure at £20. Is this really worth the extra over the rest?

Meguiar's brush looks similar, but is much shorter? How does it reach? Does it squeeze into tiny gaps like the EZ?

Vikan's looks like a good idea with the flexible handle, but can it reach into narrow spaces as well? What about the exposed tip? Any issues there?

I do need something to reach between small gaps as there is VERY little space between the wheels and the brake calipers.

Feel free to recommend a brush you think works great.

Thanks for any opinion fellas!:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

EZ out of the three, I have changed from the EZ to some Wheel Woolies from polished bliss, well worth a look :thumb:


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Suberman said:


> I've narrowed down my choices to the following 3:
> 
> EZ detail wheel bush (as you'd expect)
> Vikan flexible wheel rim brush
> ...


I have only used the ez brush (the longer version ), very good and easy to get at all the tight gaps and is very flexible which also prevents you rubbing too hard on the alloys.


----------



## KevinTheOx (Jun 1, 2010)

The EZ is a must, it's amazing how much you can clean with it, Vikan is a nice soft bruch that will complement the EZ...

dont know about the ultra safe


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Anymore opinion fellas? I read that the EZ brush is pretty hardy and stays in shape wash after wash. What about the vikan?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ive just ordered a EZ brush, have heard about them snapping but im going to take a chance with one.


----------



## KevinTheOx (Jun 1, 2010)

If you're rough enough with the EZ bush it will bend, so I imagine it would work harden and snap if you do it enough times


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I can only comment on the Meguiars brush which has always done a good job of cleaning various wheels and covering me in black splatter marks, it also goes out of shape and flat quite quickly and all of my Megs brushes have lost the end cap which results in a sharp metal tip which can cause damage so now I first take the end cap off and put some decent adhesive on the cap and then replace it and it does the job. You can also buy a brush identical to the Megs ones but a whole lot cheaper and is a Silverline or a general no name like Autobrite sell and is where I / was getting mine from until I found Vikan and other makes.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

With that said, i guess i'll give Meguiar's a pass then. I'm quite curious about how vikan holds up after say a few months or so with a wash at least once a week.

TBH, the bristles and overall look of the vikan gives me the feeling that it won't hold up well? It looks like a giant bottle brush.  which is what i'm using now. :lol:


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

+1 for EZ.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

EZ detail brushes have been strengthened quite a bit now which amkes them even better.

Tim


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> EZ detail brushes have been strengthened quite a bit now which amkes them even better.
> 
> Tim


I agree with Tim!


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I've had mines for over a year now and not one problem with the EZ brush at all. Just take it easy with them and they will last a long time. 

One thing you may consider is the different sizes they come in. I'm not sure which one I have but I have 17 inch wheels and it works perfectly. The main problem is that the space between the inner rim and the brake etc may well be quite tight (for me anyway) therefore the bigger EZ might not be the best option and causes splash back.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have recently upgraded from a Vikan to an EZ and the EZ is head and shoulders above the vikan brush, much softer and appears to clean quicker


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wheel woolies ftw - not touched my Ez brush since i got the woolies


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> wheel woolies ftw - not touched my Ez brush since i got the woolies


My wheel woolies have been dispatched from PB today, fingers crossed will have them tomorrow. Can't wait to give them a try as Ive heard good things :thumb:

However the Ez brush is very good!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks to all who have replied! :thumb:

Didn't think of woolies till now. Didn't know how they look till i googled as well. They look gentle. Which is good. But do they last? How difficult is it to wash of the gunk from the woolies?

Brushes are a breeze to clean, but i'd imagine it's quite hard to keep the woolies clean?


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

0507448n said:


> Yeah, I've had mines for over a year now and not one problem with the EZ brush at all. Just take it easy with them and they will last a long time.
> 
> One thing you may consider is the different sizes they come in. I'm not sure which one I have but I have 17 inch wheels and it works perfectly. The main problem is that the space between the inner rim and the brake etc may well be quite tight (for me anyway) therefore the bigger EZ might not be the best option and causes splash back.


Thanks for the feedback mate. I'm not too worried about splash back. I'll just go slow, and i get pretty dirty after the wash anyways. :lol:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

only brush i'v ever owned is the ez extra long and i love it.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I had an EZ brush for about a year till it snapped, I'm also now in the market for another brush. Undecided wheher to get another from CYC or gofor a Woolie from PB


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Suberman said:


> Thanks to all who have replied! :thumb:
> 
> Didn't think of woolies till now. Didn't know how they look till i googled as well. They look gentle. Which is good. But do they last? How difficult is it to wash of the gunk from the woolies?
> 
> Brushes are a breeze to clean, but i'd imagine it's quite hard to keep the woolies clean?


bucket of water, put the brushes in and rub the dirt out by hand


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

I use the vikan long flexible brush for the inside of the of the wheel and the vikan multi brush for the face and a small detailing brush for the very hard to reach areas, I find them very durable and good to use and the long flexible brush reaches the inside very nicely you can be rough with them and they don't break easily. 
As for the Vikan multi purpose brush it's soft brissles are gentle and can be used for cleaning tires and inside the arches.
I've had them for over 2 years now and are both going strong.

I haven't tried the EZ ones but will like to as they look very nice to use.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Another one for E-Z. Vikan is very good but has much stiffer bristles than E-Z...


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Vikan is a great brush. If I were to have 1 problem with it, it's that maybe it could be about 3 inches longer, because doing wide wheels on say, the rear of a Porsche- can be a bit of a struggle to do. I've had about 8 months use out of this (using between 3 & 7 times per week), so quite happy with that- I'm going to buy another one.

I've just started using the Megs brush and happy with it so far- Have been told to remove the end cap and glue it on though as they are prone to coming off. I actually bought the cheaper version from eBay for about £4.50 delivered. (Same brush, different name!).

Not used the EZ Detail brushes so cannot comment.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

just bought a £1 kent wheel brush from asda. looks good value for money


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

ishaaq said:


> just bought a £1 kent wheel brush from asda. looks good value for money


They arent!

Bristles are too short and flatten very quickly and the twisted wire that holds the bristles in will damage your wheels, and they also bend and snap by the handle.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

The woolies are what you want, expensive but should last, dead easy to clean too.

They don't really have much scrubbing power as they are soft but if you keep on top of your cleaning (if you are on here then I imagine you do) then it wont be an issue.

The best thing is they don't splatter the dirt all over you when you're using them like the traditional brushes do.


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

+2 for ez i have the ez mini i would get the full size one now if i had the option to get to the back off the alloy the ez mini will at just not as easy,i would be careful with the tips of them aswell have a rubber stopper of somekind but do think it marks the alloy though i am abit harsh with the brush at time, i always walk about shaking the brush to dry it quicker and does bend alot but always goes back in shape


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I love my ez


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Another vote for the EZ here. I cannot comment on the Vikan, but my Megs brush did not last long at all, and as mentioned earlier, the tip falls off leaving an exposed sharp edge. The EZ is comparrison seems much more durable, and not having the solid rubber handle stop of the Megs, you can get much further into the wheel if required.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

EZ.

I am on my second one, first one broke really quickly so went for a Raceglaze extra long wheel brush which is still going strong, but the EZ allows you to get into tighter spots.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback fellas! Can anyone point me to a good wheel woolie? They don't seem to popular among the regular vendors (like autobrite, cleanyourcar etc) here?


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Only available from Polished Bliss mate

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/eimann-fabrik-wheel-woolies-cat4.html


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have both of the Dodo Wheel Mitts, one is a Microfibre Mitt which is thinner than normal washmitts but allows you to wrap your fingers around the back of wheel spokes and sorry I cant remember the name. The other one is a Supernatural Merino mitt which is quite small and allows you to put around 3 fingers into it and is really nice and thick / soft.
I have also in the past used a normal washmitt that is starting to look a bit worse for wear and that way you get the full use of the mitt rather than throwing it out when its got shoddy.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks to all who've replied.:thumb: Large EZ brush it is. Just placed an order for one from autobritedirect.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Lot of good things said about the Vikan, they could potentialy mark wheels could they not, with the metal running through the middle?


----------

